

Ask HN: What is the Mac tool which installs multiple programs? - scrumper

I'm asking about the tool which lets you set up a list of programs (and maybe dotfiles too) to install on a new Mac.<p>It's like a one-shot setup tool, originally intended (IIRC) for setting up new developer's machines.<p>It has a unique name that I've forgotten, and I can't seem to find it on google since the search terms are pretty generic. It's been mentioned on here a few times.<p>Thanks!<p>EDIT: I was thinking of Ninite, but it seems that it's everything <i>except</i> Mac. Is there a Mac equivalent?
======
plg
Boxen? <https://github.com/blog/1345-introducing-boxen>

~~~
scrumper
That one was on here recently wasn't it? It's close but it's not the one I'm
thinking of. I wish I could remember! Thanks though.

------
Donito
SoloWizard? <http://www.solowizard.com/>

~~~
scrumper
New to me but looks perfect. Thanks!

